# copper pond



## Eddie Would GO (Aug 19, 2006)

hey, 

i have a huge copper pot and was wondering if i could put my goldfish in it or would it be toxic? i want to use it for an outdoor pond woul dit work or not?

cheers


----------



## Lupin (Aug 1, 2006)

I would not use copper pots just to be safe. It can even kill inverts thus fouling your pond water.


----------



## mr.dark-saint (Aug 16, 2005)

If you do use it you'll never see an outbreak of ich. It may have a long term thing to your fish since it's heavy metal. So tell me how big is it?


----------

